# Estação meteorológica automática de São Leopoldo, RS, Brasil



## arturjacobus (4 Jun 2011 às 14:29)

Amigos, depois de vários meses, volto a este fórum para relatar como tem funcionado minha estação meteorológica automática. Trata-se de uma *Davis Vantage Pro2* com um sistema de ventilação interna (24 hour fan-aspirated radiation shield). Está localizada no pátio de minha casa, num bairro residencial de São Leopoldo, região metropolitana de Porto Alegre, no sul do Brasil.
A estação tem gerado registros bastante confiáveis, apesar de estar localizada numa área densamente urbanizada. Causou-me até certo espanto quando hoje fiz um levantamento das médias de temperatura registradas ao longo de 2011 até o dia 3 de junho. Comparando os dados de minha estação com os registrados na estação meteorológica do Inmet (Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia) de Porto Alegre, localizada 30 km ao sul, descobri que os valores são exatamente os mesmos. Quanto às temperaturas extremas, as mínimas têm sido 0,4 °C abaixo das registradas em Porto Alegre e as máximas 0,4 °C superiores. Creio que esses dados comparativos apontam para um excelente grau de confiabilidade dos dados registrados em minha estação. Posso dizer que, por enquanto, estou muito satisfeito com a estação em si, mas minha experiência com o software WeatherLink 5.9.2 não tem sido das melhores, assunto que pretendo trazer a este fórum em outra oportunidade.
A página de minha estação no Weather Underground é esta: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IRSSOLEO2
Meu blog sobre meteorologia chama-se Observatório do Tempo: http://observatoriodotempo.blogspot.com/


----------



## arturjacobus (8 Jun 2011 às 04:55)

Desde o final de semana, os dados da estação meteorológica automática de São Leopoldo, sul do Brasil, estão disponíveis também no sistema AWEKAS: http://www.awekas.at/en/instrument.php?id=8337
As informações estão sendo atualizadas no site do AWEKAS a cada cinco minutos.


----------

